# surging goes way as fast as it comes up



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not often my area has surge but when it does it's literally up for 3 mins then goes away. I think I seen my area surge twice today Friday. For 3 minds each time. What's the point? I never see any other turns around me surge. But I wouldn't chase it even if it pop up. Only on for 3 mins what a joke.


----------



## yoursweetescape (Mar 1, 2016)

It's the same in my area. I have really bad luck with surges. I'll be in a surge area and won't get a ping and the second it goes away, I get one. And when I do get a surge fare, it's for a 2 minute trip. Lol. Sucks so bad


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

I believe Uncle Uber uses surge to make us flock like seagulls to an area, and then Travis just sits back and laugh's as his bank account gets bigger and we make the minimum fare 98% of the time. Surge reminds me of a hemorrhoid!!!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

yoursweetescape said:


> It's the same in my area. I have really bad luck with surges. I'll be in a surge area and won't get a ping and the second it goes away, I get one. And when I do get a surge fare, it's for a 2 minute trip. Lol. Sucks so bad


Lol same thing for me as well. I was excited when my area finally got surge an I waited to request. But soon as it went away,I got requested. Lol can't win. An they pop up all around me an there gone as fast as they pop up. I don't pay attention anymore to them. I think it's waste of time.. Thxs for ur story. Atleast I'm not alone in my experience with uber. Drive safe..


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber surge is much better than lyft prime time which disappears in seconds!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Uber surge is much better than lyft prime time which disappears in seconds!


I'm still kinda new to uber. Im not to familiar with lyft yet. But if lyft is worse the uber then they both sux. I'd hate to me a passenger an have to pay extra just cause of where I'm at


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

I noticed today in our area that the driver app will keep constant surge going, while the rider app is showing zero surge. For example, I log in when I see a 4.2x surge today, receive an immediate ping a few blocks away within the surge zone, but no surge indicated. So, I then turned that down and brought up the rider app to see it reading at normal rates. I then switched back to the driver app and it was reading a 3.6x at this point. Switch back to the rider app and again, no surge. I know there's a delay at times, but this was completely arbitrary numbers.

What gives?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

LMicheleS said:


> I noticed today in our area that the driver app will keep constant surge going, while the rider app is showing zero surge. For example, I log in when I see a 4.2x surge today, receive an immediate ping a few blocks away within the surge zone, but no surge indicated. So, I then turned that down and brought up the rider app to see it reading at normal rates. I then switched back to the driver app and it was reading a 3.6x at this point. Switch back to the rider app and again, no surge. I know there's a delay at times, but this was completely arbitrary numbers.
> 
> What gives?


Wow sounds like uber is benefiting from surge and were not. It what it looks look. But I always wondered if riders can see surge in there area but I guess they can. Thxs for that info


----------

